# My Klonopin Regimen



## InterestinglyInteresting (May 7, 2010)

This is my personal guide oh how i get the most out of prn. Yeah go suck a chicken hind leg if you feel like this isn't right. Basically this is hwo I use prn (dont do this without dr permision.)

*Klonopin= 1 long azz time to fully kick in/ 1 long azz half life*

This morning 1.5 mg of klonopin= High as a kite a couple hours later

I am still buzzed

Tonight 1 mg of klonopin
-----------------------------

*Tomorrow my blood levels will still be high enough to not completely freak the **** out. I will then go about 6 days without klonopin*

*Rinse and repeat*

*I dont encourage irresponsibility but since i take it prn why not take enough to get high on those rare occasions that i do take it*

*Also i am on ellfexor slightly under 225 mg*

*again dont **** with meds but this is what i do. *

*also buzz buzz buzz *


----------



## decadeAndAHalfOfSA (Jul 11, 2011)

I never got any euphoria off any benzo, just relaxation and tiredness.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

I usually go two or three times a week, 1 mg for most situations, .5 mg for more relaxed situations. Been fine, never had any withdrawals or tolerance using it like this.


----------



## InterestinglyInteresting (May 7, 2010)

decadeAndAHalfOfSA said:


> I never got any euphoria off any benzo, just relaxation and tiredness.


you misunderstood what i meant by high. it isnt euphoric but a high dose of a benzo makes your thinking all fuzzy so you cant really see any negative consequence of what you do (it only INDIRECTLY elevates mood). The high is basically stumbling around and doing whatever you wish to do with no inhibitions holding you back.


----------



## decadeAndAHalfOfSA (Jul 11, 2011)

InterestinglyInteresting said:


> you misunderstood what i meant by high. it isnt euphoric but a high dose of a benzo makes your thinking all fuzzy so you cant really see any negative consequence of what you do (it only INDIRECTLY elevates mood). The high is basically stumbling around and doing whatever you wish to do with no inhibitions holding you back.


Oh, some people actually get euphoric off benzos.


----------



## Himi Jendrix (Mar 24, 2010)

I
am
highly euphoric off benzos. (get the pun?)

In fact right now I am. Klonopin does me in the best. On that and some opiates. Its all prescribed though so it makes it okay. 

I think your schedule sounds good. I take klonopin until it stops getting me high and then I take half pills for a long time till it starts working again.


----------



## Gary2140 (Aug 25, 2011)

I never get anything out of Klonopin but exhaustion. I'm jealous.


----------



## Escape Artist (Aug 23, 2011)

I enjoyed klonopin at first until the the massive mood swing side effects started beating my ***, so I had to switch back to xanax.


----------

